# Touchpad always gives me problems when adding new apps



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi everyone..I have a very very strange issue going on..I have had to restore my touchpad so many times already because of this..the touchpad boots fine, I will go ahead and install a few games from the android market, then I will see on the home screen like its not loading properly(like the app doesnt show the icon for it) so I will reboot..and it will happen again, and then the touchpad will go black and I will have to hold onto the power and home button to fix it..the screen will basically freeze..I already have 19 gig free here I have NO idea what the darn problem is..now I have to worry about installing something or else this will happen to me its VERY annoying..now I have to restore AGAIN, this will be restore #6


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Doing a restore AGAIN then have to install the apps again from a few days ago, I dont know what the heck is going on here but do I seriously have to back up everything every single day so that I wont lose so much..when I boot up the touchpad it shows like there is NO drive space left, like none exists..I dont know if this is a bug or not but I have never experienced anything like this before, to go through 6 backup restores in a few days is ridiculous


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

anyone have any clue what might be going on here or will I just have to face facts that everyday I will have to worry about backing up, or just dont install anymore apps LOL


----------



## anothernewbie (Oct 22, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Hi everyone..I have a very very strange issue going on..I have had to restore my touchpad so many times already because of this..the touchpad boots fine, I will go ahead and install a few games from the android market, then I will see on the home screen like its not loading properly(like the app doesnt show the icon for it) so I will reboot..and it will happen again, and then the touchpad will go black and I will have to hold onto the power and home button to fix it..the screen will basically freeze..I already have 19 gig free here I have NO idea what the darn problem is..now I have to worry about installing something or else this will happen to me its VERY annoying..now I have to restore AGAIN, this will be restore #6


When I started having issues with app icons not showing up on boot, it was due to installing or moving apps to the "SD Card". I went back to a backup before the issue started, did not install any apps to the "SD Card" and haven't had the issue again.

Under Settings -> Cyanogenmod settings -> Application, I unchecked "Allow application moving" and under "Install location", I set "Internal".

Before I stopped using the "SD card" partition for apps, things kept getting progressively worse until I started having issues with the "SD Card" partition not mounting.

Yes, I realize the main internal partition is small and gets filled rapidly if you load large games, but I have very few games loaded but a ton of apps and not having the corruption issue was far preferable to me. That said, I have the "SD Card" partition on my 32GB TP preety filled with media files and backups with no issues.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

YES that is EXACTLY what is happening to me..even though it says I have 19 gig remaining, it will tell me that I have NO SD card mounted, and then the touchpad will just turn off and I will have to hold power and home to reboot it..so what do you suggest that I do? because it seems to happen to me every single time I install something new on the touchpad..I would always move games and apps to SD card(I would go and do it myself) so what do you think I should do..I have not partitioned anything so far(Not even sure how) just want this darn thing to stop happening


----------



## cptr13 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had this issue. Hook it to a windows PC, run a disc check on the touchpad then fix the errors. I found the solution on these forums somewhere

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

If anyone out there has a solution I can use to resolve this issue please let me know. I am scared to install anything on my touchpad because Im afraid I will have to restore again..is it better to just have everything install on the internal memory that way this cant happen? Right now the setting is set for automatic as far as where the installation of apps goes..I will install a few apps and everything will be fine, then I will install a few more and I will get a message on my touchpad(Under settings) that the SD card is not partitioned and it wont tell me how much space I have left even though I know I have 19 gig..so just need to know what to do before I go ahead and install anything else


----------



## cptr13 (Oct 27, 2011)

Let me elaborate a little more. I've seen two SDcard issues with mine. One, which sounds like what you're encountering results from moving apps from the "internal" to "external" sdcard. That can be fixed by simply moving the apps back to the "internal" sd card. I've read that the limit is 50 apps for moving to the external sdcard.

the second issue, I was addressing two posts up, was when, my sdcard was randomly unmounting, which you can short term fix by entering the following command in terminal:
su (enter)
mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard (enter)

If that's not exactly right I apologize, it's something like that.

If you have the unmounting issue, I would reccomend hooking it to a windows PC, running a disc check and fixing the errors that come up, that solved the unmounting issue for me permanent.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey there..yeah its random unmounting issues..it will show that I have NO SD card space, or that no SD card exists..so you think that before I install anything(I should just leave the specs the way that they are)
that I should plug in the touchpad to my PC..and run a disc check? how do I do that? sorry, kinda new to this
What will happen is that I will install an app, it will install correctly, then when I go back to the home screen the entire screen will freeze and I will see many of my icons look like the app is not there anymore and the touchpad will just turn off and I will have to press power and home to get it back, it will reboot, I will see the same thing again and it will force close again and I will then have to do the backup to get everything back to normal but I lose everything I installed to that point
Not sure how to do the command in terminal thing..if you had to choose the best option for me which one would u do?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Bumping up for any additional advice..dont know how to do the above things mentioned or even sure if it will fix the issue..I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

the only sure fix is to never use apps2sd by setting aside enough 'internal storage' so it never becomes a going concern. but, that requires some very technical work to re-size the cm-data partition. if you have space left on your 'internal storage' then you should go to market, download the Apps2SD application, and move apps back to 'internal storage.' you move enough back and you should be good. and i suggest that you do it before your SD card doesn't mount at all. i've ran into this issue before and ended up re-partitioning to bypass this issue. the CM7 option to install apps to internal doesn't seem to work btw. even when you have it set, games and apps will still install to SD/Internal automatically based on their own install preference set by the developer of the game/app, ignoring the CM7 settings.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for everyone's help. Everything seems to be working fine now. I sent a few of my apps to internal memory and for future apps that I download, it all goes to the internal memory..so I guess that is what I needed to do in order to fix everything..now the touchpad boots up and no issues(So far so good) even though I send my apps to the internal memory the sd card shows 17 gig remaining so I guess it still sends a little bit of data there even though its going into the internal storage


----------

